# Convertible BMW M3 feat. Vossen VVS CV3!



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

It's time for a drop top M3 to rock our newest set of wheels, the Vossen VVS CV3's! Check out this piece of art.

*Specs:* VVS-CV3 wheels done in Matte Graphite finish. Fronts are 20x9 and rears are 20x10.5
*More: *You can read more and view more pictures on our blog, but here is just a few for now.

Thanks guys! Let me know if you have any questions! Email or PM me anytime!


----------



## sick blue e39 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow bro mad props car and wheels look amazing!!! Do you have a BMW shop in Miami?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you mean dealer?


----------

